# Above ground pool



## Nick23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi there. I've been informed that should I install an "ABOVE GROUND POOL" I will not need to pay for a costly licence or pay tax on the pool once it's constructed!!!
Does anyone have the contact details of where I can purchase a quality above ground pool????
Hardwood decking!!!!! Can I get that in Greece????
Thanks
Nick


----------

